# M use



## jtom (Oct 31, 2014)

We have a 12,400 sq ft building that was a hardware store being renovated to an auto parts store.No change of use.It currently is not sprinklered(I believe it should have been back in 1975 when it was built)I am going to require the building to be sprinklered because the fire area is over 12,000 sq ft.The occupant load is 400.Would a fire alarm system be required?If not, would strobes be required in the bathrooms?Any relevant code section would be appreciated.


----------



## JPohling (Oct 31, 2014)

No change in use and now your going to require fire sprinklers?


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes and no

If you sprinkle should be monitored with at least one a/v but not full blown fire alarm system

M---  no

2009

907.2.7 Group M. A manual fire alarm system that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.6 shall be installed in Group M occupancies where one of the following conditions exists:

1. The combined Group M occupant load of all floors is 500 or more persons.

2. The Group M occupant load is more than 100 persons above or below the lowest level of exit discharge.

Exceptions:

1. A manual fire alarm system is not required in covered mall buildings complying with Section 402 of the International Building Code.

2. Manual fire alarm boxes are not required where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 and the occupant notification appliances will automatically activate throughout the notification zones upon sprinkler water flow.

Why do you think it should have been sprinkled in 1975????


----------



## jtom (Oct 31, 2014)

I found an old BOCA that said over 10,000 sq ft should have been sprinklered.I believe some additions were done without the thought of fire suppression back in the early 1980's.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2014)

Were their codes in the 80's in VA? Can't make them do ot if no work is being done or not a change in occupancy.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 31, 2014)

1975 BOCA 1202.9 requires sprinklers in merchantile buildings over 12,000 SF.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2014)

Any history paperwork on the building???


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2014)

jtom said:
			
		

> I found an old BOCA that said over 10,000 sq ft should have been sprinklered.I believe some additions were done without the thought of fire suppression back in the early 1980's.


As long as you are applying the same rules to future buildings/ projects


----------



## jtom (Nov 1, 2014)

A complete renovation.Adding egress doors,all new plumbing,elec,and mech.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2014)

A renovation does not trigger a sprinkler system.

Please provide a code section that requires a sprinkler system for this project.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2014)

High piled stock???

Tires?


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> A renovation does not trigger a sprinkler system. Please provide a code section that requires a sprinkler system for this project.


Maybe this one.....?

704.2.2 Groups A, B, E, F-1, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S-1 and S-2. In buildings with occupancies in Groups A, B, E, F-1, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S-1 and S-2, work areas that have exits or corridors shared by more than one tenant or that have exits or corridors serving an occupant load greater than 30 shall be provided with automatic sprinkler protection where all of the following conditions occur:1. The work area is required to be provided with automatic sprinkler protection in accordance with the International Building Code as applicable to new construction;2. The work area exceeds 50 percent of the floor area; and3. The building has sufficient municipal water supply for design of a fire sprinkler system available to the floor without installation of a new fire pump.


----------



## Frank (Nov 1, 2014)

Are there any walls that would break it into 2 or more fire areas?  A 2 hour wall cutting off 401 sq ft would eliminate the sprinkler requirement for an addition or new construction.

704.2.2 of the rehab code is not going to get you there because it is not a  multi tenant building sharing corridors.


----------



## steveray (Nov 3, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Are there any walls that would break it into 2 or more fire areas?  A 2 hour wall cutting off 401 sq ft would eliminate the sprinkler requirement for an addition or new construction.704.2.2 of the rehab code is not going to get you there because it is not a  multi tenant building sharing corridors.


Frank....Also Corridors > 30 OR multi tenants.....I think that is newer and not in my code currently.....But maybe I am confusing that with egress improvements....


----------



## Frank (Nov 3, 2014)

Is the 12,400 sq ft net building or fire area as measured to the inside of the enclosing exterior walls per the building code or gross to the exterior as measured by the tax people?

This could well be the difference between under and over 12,000 sq ft.

400 sq ft either way is not material in a fire situation.


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2014)

And then there is the option of creating 'separated' spaces that could reduce the 'fire area' to less than 12,000 sf, also obviating the need for sprinklers.


----------

